# hi.



## Frankie Fan (Mar 2, 2007)

hi all, im adam, im 16 and from england, just got my first mantis. just thought i'd introduce myself.


----------



## Rick (Mar 2, 2007)

Welcome Frankie.


----------



## Ian (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey Adam,

Welcome to the forum  

Where abouts in the UK are you?


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 2, 2007)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Frankie Fan (Mar 4, 2007)

am from worksop, near sheffield in nottinghamshire


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 4, 2007)

Welcome! Seems like there are lots of UK people around here.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 6, 2007)

ah! to be 16 again, Welcome and enjoy learning from the good people here!


----------

